# More abuse



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

What a grin! They look so happy I'd even consider getting in the water with them! Guess it's still kinda chilly....
Great photos, I can almost smell wet dog


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Love it, all our dogs should be so abused.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

They look so unhappy!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Omg they need to be saved!!! They are so cute


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

That does it...I'm driving to get those poor abused babies.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Awww man! They had to get wet again?


----------



## Retrieverlover (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Retrieverlover said:


>


Gee... why do you think there was so much sand in the tub this afternoon, Daniela???? LOL


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

Wow! Jack and I want to come live where you are!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I want to join them, it looks like so much fun!!


----------



## Retrieverlover (Feb 8, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> Gee... why do you think there was so much sand in the tub this afternoon, Daniela???? LOL



Goldens don't digg


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

You are such a beast to them. Can't you see they are miserable?


----------



## Retrieverlover (Feb 8, 2010)

Maybe because of this?!?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Retrieverlover said:


> Maybe because of this?!?


 
Could be... LOL


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Beautiful pictures!!! I can't wait until it warms up around here so my dogs can suffer the same abuse!!


----------



## goldenbrowneyes (Nov 10, 2010)

Love their smiles. Looks like they had a great time.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

and you even made them hold the ball while swimming? I'm shocked! 
(Max is packing for a week or two visit with you  )


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

hee hee bout dis.

I see a lot of smiley doggies.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

i just dont know how you live with yourself... 

love the pictures! cant wait to take my girls to the beach!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm reporting you to the ASPCA!!!

*A*merican *S*ociety for the *P*romotion of *C*anine *A*quatics


----------



## Retrieverlover (Feb 8, 2010)

And this was Miss Maybe at the end of the day after a good spa treatment and a haircut


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Retrieverlover said:


> Maybe because of this?!?


You make your dogs eat sand? How abusive. LOL. 
I love the all the photos. My dogs would love to join your dogs in a sand eating contest.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Laura, 
I have HAD it with this abuse you throw at your poor poor dogs. :no:


(I don't want my dogs to see the pics, they'll want to leave me for your house)  :wavey:


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Great pictures. I really like that first one with both of them in the water looking at you. Hope you print and hang that one.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Me too for #1. I'm impressed with the iphone's pics. Quit mistreating those poor pups.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I miss having a golden frequently, but more so when seeing these lovely pictures.

Just beautiful. Sigh.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This is the worst form of abuse I have seen in a long while, ok, mabye since last summer at the beaches here......

I have to admit it, I also abuse my pups by taking them to the beach, letting them roll in the sand and swim in the InterCoastal Waterway. 

There, I've finally admitted it.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Don't look now... but based on photo #1... a couple of otters have kidnapped your dogs!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Life is so hard! These poor dogs, I just don't understand some people...


----------

